# Salton sea California



## loulou (Mar 3, 2020)

Salton Sea California

Visited this place on a road trip across the western states in sept 2017. This place has some very interesting history. It is also featured in the popular console game GTA5. Some of the locals did not seem too pleased with our interest in Trevors trailor park desert shores (aka sandy shores) and we had ones beloved rotty set upon us. it chased us back to our car and out of the park!  
so because of this we were reluctant to leave the safety of our vehicle and just got some drive by and exterior shots of some of the abandoned buildings there. ill share with you what pics i have but im afraid there are no inside shots as we were a bit nervous of what or who we might find inside....

Some history:
Theres quite alot i could write here but i will keep it short.
You can read up about this place in detail here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salton_Sea. 
There are plenty of articles too: https://ourworld.unu.edu/en/what-happened-here-at-the-salton-sea

Basically this place used to be a popular lake resort but the lake is drying up and rapidly increasing in salinity causing all the fish to die. People abandoned this place to escape the stench and pollution. The lake bed contains toxic dust and if left to dry up completely it will be a catostrophic disaster. Efforts are in place to stop this from happening.



That is not sand im standing on.... Its tons of fish scales from all the dead fish. It was gross and absolutely stank!



Trevors trailer park aka sandy shores


































Thats it for now folks.


----------



## theartist (Mar 3, 2020)

a photographer's heaven for the subject matter.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 4, 2020)

Nicely photographed - especially with the girl in the shots.


----------



## loulou (Mar 4, 2020)

Lol thanx


----------



## Nuka-Yena (Apr 8, 2020)

Salton Sea is definitely one of my top "to visit" destinations. The history of the area is fascinating too, such as Salton City, which was planned out and all the roads put in place, but then never built. When viewed on Google Maps it's truly the oddest thing.
Love just how much Desert Shores is Sandy Shores... did you dare step into the liquor store?!


----------



## loulou (May 10, 2020)

Nuka-Yena said:


> Salton Sea is definitely one of my top "to visit" destinations. The history of the area is fascinating too, such as Salton City, which was planned out and all the roads put in place, but then never built. When viewed on Google Maps it's truly the oddest thing.
> Love just how much Desert Shores is Sandy Shores... did you dare step into the liquor store?!



was a very surreal place! Was a great experience. I did not dare step into the liquor store lol


----------

